# Retaining wall blocks not alligning up



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

It needs to be what's called a running bond. 
Use a brick chisle and score a line across a block on both sides with a maul.
Keep wacking away and at some point the block will snap in half.


----------



## CplDevilDog (Mar 18, 2009)

I was thinking the same thing but it looks like he started with a running bond on the far side (2 over 1, 1 over 2) but it changed as he came around.


Something to do with turning the radius and the batter but my little pea brain lacks the Geometry skills to work it out.

I would guess you'll need to measure the offset between courses (since they seem to be the same) and cut that off of the first block in each course.

Course 2 - half the first unit
Course 3 - whole unit - difference
Course 4 - half unit - 2x difference
Course 5 - whole unit - 3x difference

Quite possible I'm talking out my hind end here....


----------



## CplDevilDog (Mar 18, 2009)

Can we see a pic from the other side showing the first few blocks?


----------



## mchipser (Sep 21, 2009)

This is when I first started


----------



## CplDevilDog (Mar 18, 2009)

Yup. Thought of a way to express myself better.

If you think of the face of each course as a lane on a running track, your top courses have a shorter distance to travel so they get there quicker. Hence the staggered start line on a running track.

So the question is, how much do we "handicap" each course so they all travel the same distance. You may have to cut each block through the radius to stay on your bond pattern.

This probably covered in great detail in any number of retaining wall literature


----------



## mchipser (Sep 21, 2009)

I just found a video that might help my cause.. 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=74m6rMhdjCk&feature=related


----------



## concretemasonry (Oct 10, 2006)

mchipser -

Look at the situation this way -

You have a semi circle or so and each course or layer must be adjusted to allow for the different length along the wall due to the radius of the curve being shorter. Since you are dealing with a casual situation, there is no need for absolute perfection, but just an acceptable appearance for the curvature, whether it is an inside or outside curve or a continuing combination.

At the end of the curve, make sure you can have an acceptable coursing to bond with the remaining wall.

It is not like laying brick and cutting every unit to achieve absolute perfection.

Dick


----------



## mchipser (Sep 21, 2009)

I got most of it done.. I got the seams to line up.. I also have a curve in the back. I am planning to put another course in front of the sewer line to make a smaller stepped bed in front..


----------



## CplDevilDog (Mar 18, 2009)

Looks good. What was the final solution? Did you stagger the length of the first block in each course or did you have to cut each going through the turns?

Inquiring minds want to know.....


----------



## mchipser (Sep 21, 2009)

On my last post, a video instruction, said to cut one or two per row if needed.. If you look at my second and third rows you will see two smaller blocks.. I still need to add the construction adhesive but it is almost done


----------



## concretemasonry (Oct 10, 2006)

No need to cut every block since it is an irregular surface with a strong shadow and texture - not like drywall that is in a square level and plumb area.

You cannot over-think it since most of those units are used on larger and more varied applications (like 2 miles long in mountains).

Dick


----------



## mchipser (Sep 21, 2009)

concretemasonry said:


> No need to cut every block since it is an irregular surface with a strong shadow and texture - not like drywall that is in a square level and plumb area.
> 
> You cannot over-think it since most of those units are used on larger and more varied applications (like 2 miles long in mountains).
> 
> Dick


Right.. I only cut two, if I was doing drywall I would take way more time..


----------



## mchipser (Sep 21, 2009)

Looks like I just need some fill dirt.. I had my helpers out this morning..


----------



## mchipser (Sep 21, 2009)

Yea they do a lot of watching not much helping..

Here are some pics of the whole yard..


----------



## mchipser (Sep 21, 2009)

Finally done.. Waiting till the fall to plant anything..


----------

